# Brew pressure on Cellini Evo 2



## Wobin19

I think the brew pressure is a little low on my machine. The flow seems relatively low, so I want to experiment adjusting the pump pressure with the adjustment screw accessible from the bottom of the machine.

The gauge says about 8.5 and think this is at the pump, so I suspect at the brew head it might be less.

Has anyone else on here done this? I was curious to know what the pressure at the pump would need to be to get around the magic 9 at the brew head. I am also unsure how sensitive the adjustment is. Is it a full turn to get some change or is it tiny increments?

I have found stuff about increasing the pressure stat for the boiler pressure and resulting brew temperature, but not the pump. Would anyone like to share


----------



## DavecUK

I would not fiddle about with it, you say the flow is low, but you only have to have a flow sufficient for around 100ml in 23 seconds and I would imagine your flow is many times higher than that. If it's not broke, best not to try and fix it. If you get a measuring jug and then with no portafilter in the group lift the lever for15 seconds, how much water comes out?

If however you have had the machine some time 1 year or more, used it in hard water (even if you used a britta type jug filter) and noticed a noticable reduction in flow since new...then it might be scaled up in the top of the group and this is causing a reduced flow..


----------



## Wobin19

Thank you DavecUK. I will check and report back.


----------



## Wobin19

Just ran 135ml through in 15 seconds. The machine had only had 30 or so shots through when I got it at the end of January, so pretty sure its not scaled up.


----------



## Dylan

If its something you want to test you can buy this kinda thing to show the pressure at the portafilter. The flow is not necessarily an indication of the pressure, something can flow very slowly but build up a high pressure, in as much as something can flow fast but have no real pressure behind it.


----------

